# Broker for US Corporate Bonds



## goed99 (17 July 2017)

Does anyone know a broker (if any) to use for buying US Corporate Bonds?
IB doesn't let Australian residents to trade bonds (saying its due to regulatory requirements).
I tried Googling but nothing useful comes up.

Thanks for any help.


----------

